# Queixa e queixando



## tony jimenez

alguiem me podria decir el significado de esta palabra:

"me* queixando *eu aceitei pensando que era uma pessoa que conhecia... dai ele pega e me *queixa"*

Gracias!!


----------



## Vanda

queixar-se (confira no dicionário)


----------



## tony jimenez

ok! queixando seria el gerundio del verbo quejar
pero como podria intepretar al español *"ele pega e me queixa"*

El coge y me ¿?


----------



## Vanda

Esse pega não é literal. Nunca expliquei ou parei para pensar em como explicar essa expressão. Vou dar alguns exemplos:
_Copiei a receita toda para você e você pega e perde o papel.
Levei horas arrumando a casa e você pega desarruma tudo num minuto._
_Fiz tudo por esta menina e agora ela pega e vai embora._

Será que deu para entender o uso? Socorro alguém!


----------



## Mangato

Oi Vanda, acho que o problema do Tony não é o *pega* (coge). para mim o problema é *me queixa,* porque no espanhol o verbo _*quejar*_ é sempre promominal. Yo me quejo, pero no quejo a otra persona. Não sei se da pra entender


----------



## jazyk

> para mim o problema é *me queixa, porque no *espanhol o verbo _*quejar*_ é sempre promominal.


Para mim também o verbo queixar-se sempre foi pronominal e esse exemplo parece-me estranhíssimo, mas depois dizem que o chato sou eu e que tudo é válido e blá blá blá, que eu não tenho certeza de mais nada.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu também acredito que o verbo deveria ser pronominal. Bem,
na minha interpretação, esse "me queixa" equivale a "queixar-se de mim", ou seja, ocorreu um grande mal-entendido: o sujeito pensou que a conhecia, aceitou algo dela, e ela depois percebeu que não o conhecia e por isso queixou-se dele. 

Aproveitando para tirar uma dúvida de espanhol: em que casos se emprega o verbo 'coger'? 

Até.:


----------



## tony jimenez

Gracias tagarela por la aclaración. 
El verbo cog*er *es un verb. Persl.  y por lo tanto se puede usar en el tiempo, la persona, el nombre, el modo, y la voz activa o pasiva que quieras.
Aquí van los ejemplos mas coloquiales:
- Hijo tienes que coger el autobus a las ocho.
-Coge eso de ahi no se vaya a romper.
-(gerundio) ¡Lo estoy cogiendo o es que no lo ves!
-Lo cogí y se me escapo de las manos.
-Haber si puedo coger y hablar con ella...
-Cogere y hablare con el.
-mañana lo/a  cojo y se lo digo de una vez.
-(Infinitivo) voy a cog*er* el tren a las nueve.
-cogelo y sacalo de ahi (referiendose a cualquier cosa o/u objeto)
-El niño lo cojo yo vale!
Y muchos ejemplos mas, pero pienso que con estos pocos ya te da para hacerte una idea.


----------



## Mangato

tony jimenez said:


> Gracias tagarela por la aclaración.
> El verbo cog*er *es un verb. Persl. y por lo tanto se puede usar en el tiempo, la persona, el nombre, el modo, y la voz activa o pasiva que quieras.
> Aquí van los ejemplos mas coloquiales:
> - Hijo tienes que coger el autobus a las ocho.
> -Coge eso de ahi no se vaya a romper.
> -(gerundio) ¡Lo estoy cogiendo o es que no lo ves!
> -Lo cogí y se me escapo de las manos.
> -Haber si puedo coger y hablar con ella...
> -Cogere y hablare con el.
> -mañana lo/a cojo y se lo digo de una vez.
> -(Infinitivo) voy a cog*er* el tren a las nueve.
> -cogelo y sacalo de ahi (referiendose a cualquier cosa o/u objeto)
> -El niño lo cojo yo vale!
> Y muchos ejemplos mas, pero pienso que con estos pocos ya te da para hacerte una idea.


 

Só uma coisa  Tagarela.  
_Coger_ na Argentina e no  Uruguay é um palavrão. É como  dizer _trepar_ no Brasil. Aconselho não a utilizar lá.

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Oi Vanda, acho que o problema do Tony não é o *pega* (coge). para mim o problema é *me queixa,* porque no espanhol o verbo _*quejar*_ é sempre promominal. Yo me quejo, pero no quejo a otra persona. Não sei se da pra entender


Oi, Mangato.
O verbo _quejar_ e _queixar_ se comportam de maneira muito similar. Por isso, acho que o _me queixa_ aqui não significa _queixar-se de mim_, _me queixa_ (e a forma é válida para outros verbos) é uma maneira muito informal de expressar-se como se o queixar-se da pessoa afetasse o ao falante, daí o _me_. Não sei se me explico bem.
Por exemplo: _Eu avisei para Maria não fazer aquilo e ela vai e me liga para o diretor para contar tudo._
Apesar do _me liga_, está claro que a Maria não ligou para mim, mas para o diretor, mas isso me afeta porque eu havia pedido que não ligasse, daí o _me liga_.

Olha, vocês aqui na Espanha fazem a mesma coisa, ou algo parecido. Vou dar um exemplo. Meu marido foi convidado para uma despedida de solteiro e o convite dizia algo assim:
_¡Sergio se nos casa! _
Se o Sergio não vai casar com todos os convidados, qual é o significado deste _nos_ aí? Acho que é similar ao _me queixa_.

A ver, dime, ¿qué te parece?
O


----------



## jazyk

Boa explicação, Olivinha, mas o _se_ de _queixar-se_ aonde foi parar?


----------



## olivinha

É verdade, Jazyk, e boa pergunta. Na minha mui humilde opinião, acho que como a coisa é bem informal, instintivamente, entre o _se_ e o _me_, o falante optou pelo _me_, para enfatizar como a queixa o afetava. 
Agora no exemplo que eu dei _Sergio se nos casa_, quando eu li o convite, achei a frase estranha, mas, como nativa do português, entendi imediatamente o que queria dizer, o porquê do _nos_. 
Transferindo este caso para o português, acho que diríamos, _Sergio nos vai casar_ (sem o _se_). Ou: _Eu avisei que o João não era um cara legal, e ela vai e me casa com ele._
O que você acha?
O


----------



## Tagarela

Olá

Olivinha,
Os exemplos do casar-se eu bem ou mal entendi, porém a questão do '-se' do queixar-se ainda não foi esclarecida, alguém nos dá uma luz?

Até.:


----------



## jazyk

E também com casar(-se) é mais fácil, porque o verbo pode ser intransitivo ou pronominal, já o mesmo não pode ser dito de queixar-se, que é um verbo essencialmente pronominal, como arrepender-se (ou alguém vai dizer-me que se diz _Ele arrependeu dos pecados?_ , o que, acho que já não me espantaria vendo as coisas que vejo neste fórum).


----------



## olivinha

É verdade, gente, não encontro explicação mais plausível, aliás eu nem entendi bem o sentido de _dai ele pega e me queixa._ Talvez se o Tony aparecesse com um pouco mais de contexto, poderíamos entender a função deste _me_ aí. 
Não _nos_ suma agora, Tony!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Tony deixou-nos todos a queixar-nos do 'me queixa'. 

Eu me esqueci de agradecer as explicações sobre o 'coger'. Muchas gracias Tony Jimenez y Mangato. 

Sobre o 'me' eu só consigo pensar aquilo que já sugeri: queixou-se de mim. 
Mas é só uma hipótese.

Até.:


----------



## tony jimenez

A conversa foi assim:
e voce namorando?
-naum
Porque?
-Correm malos tempos
ta ligado eh foda.. eu tambem ando assim
-tem que mudar pronto isso 
eh tem que mudar e muito
-vey... num teve um cara que me add...
me queixando eu aceitei pensando que era uma pessoa que conhecia...dai ele pega e me queixa
Imagine


----------



## tony jimenez

tagarela eu tambem acho que é esse o significado (queixou-se de mim) me *queixa*


----------



## jazyk

Outra explicação é que queixar alguém significa dar a alguém um golpe de queixo: ele me deu um soco, eu caí e depois ele pega e me queixa.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Tony, obrigado por colocar toda a conversa aqui. Bem, segundo o contexto, o significado parece que realmente é "queixar-se de mim". 

Muita gente usa internetês para agilizar a conversa, porém só complica.
A tempo: "me add" é realmente tosco, é o tipo de coisa para matar duas línguas com uma frase só.

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

olivinha said:


> Oi, Mangato.
> O verbo _quejar_ e _queixar_ se comportam de maneira muito similar. Por isso, acho que o _me queixa_ aqui não significa _queixar-se de mim_, _me queixa_ (e a forma é válida para outros verbos) é uma maneira muito informal de expressar-se como se o queixar-se da pessoa afetasse o ao falante, daí o _me_. Não sei se me explico bem.
> Por exemplo: _Eu avisei para Maria não fazer aquilo e ela vai e me liga para o diretor para contar tudo._
> Apesar do _me liga_, está claro que a Maria não ligou para mim, mas para o diretor, mas isso me afeta porque eu havia pedido que não ligasse, daí o _me liga_.
> O



Sim, é isso mesmo, Olie. Digo a respeito desse uso informal na fala do me como você exemplificou muito bem na sua frase sobre Maria. Não sei se é usado em todas regiões, mas para nós é muito comum.


----------



## Alandria

"Queixar" sem o pronome também pode significar "paquerar" em alguns dialetos.


----------

